# When That Dry Hit Sneaks Up On You



## Alex (3/7/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/29r3bp/they_werent_kidding_about_dry_hits/

This is really good thread, had me in stiches, because I can relate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

Lol, "...like kissing satan's asshole....".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/7/14)

"
The worst part when you take a lung hit is that you don't taste it at first and then you realize what just happened all while knowing that the exhale is going to make you want to drown puppies.
Thought process; you take your hit thinking how awesome the flavor and the cloud will be.
You take the biggest hit since Hiroshima got bombed. Man this is going to be sweet.
Wait wait wait... That didn't taste like {insert flavor here}
Too late.
So much anger.
I want to cry.
I'm going to punch a hole in the wall.
Do I face the music or do I end my life?
I face the music. I gain +5 courage.
This is what it must have felt like landing on the beach at Normandy.
You exhale.
Mustard gas coming out of your lung into your nose and mouth.
Mix of anger, regret and relief.
It's over.
You are reborn as a tiger.
"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

It's the worst when you new and don't know what your doing and have no idea whats comming


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

"I face the music. I gain +5 courage."
LoL
nice one!


----------

